# Looking for Players in Salt Lake City



## Lord Faragorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Looking for Players interested in Pathfinder, D&D 3.x, Swords and Sorcery ect in the Salt City area.


----------



## wolfpunk (Apr 12, 2010)

My buddy and I are interested for sure.


----------



## Lord Faragorn (Apr 14, 2010)

sounds great. Drop me an email @ pryotech2010@gmail.com


----------



## wolfpunk (Apr 14, 2010)

Sent.


----------



## Lord Faragorn (Apr 15, 2010)

Got it. Would like to  find more players up to 3 more if possible. Anyone in SLC or SLC area interested hit me up.


----------



## The Sword 88 (May 8, 2010)

Not sure if you're still looking but I am moving to Salt Lake soon and am looking for a group


----------

